# Beer Can Chicken vs. Rotisserie Chicken?



## txflyguy (Jul 29, 2018)

So, which one is best? Which one comes out more juicy, tender, and with better flavor?

Just ordered a new rotisserie for my Weber Kettle, so we are looking for some input!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 29, 2018)

The bird that was brined and/or injected before being cooked via either method.
From what I've seen and tasted, using just a seasoned bird, I'd give the edge to the rotisserie bird.


----------



## motocrash (Jul 29, 2018)

Roto birds are better.If you have a beer can chicken rack already,drink the beer and put the bird on the rack as it does nothing other than vertically roast it with or without a can.The can actually impedes even roasting of the bird and does not impart steam as some people think.Don't believe me? Put a probe in the beer whilst stuffed in the chicken.It does not get hot enough to steam.Don't get me wrong about vertical roasting though,it's a great method and the closest thing to spinnin' em that I know of.Spatchcocking them is excellent also...spatchcock and spin a few;)
We all want juicy birds no matter the method so try brining or curing yardbirds.


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 29, 2018)

I used to beer can or spatchcock my chickens on my Weber kettle.  Then I got a rotisserie!  I haven't done a whole chicken any other way since!  






Mike


----------



## txflyguy (Jul 29, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> I used to beer can or spatchcock my chickens on my Weber kettle.  Then I got a rotisserie!  I haven't done a whole chicken any other way since!
> View attachment 372181
> 
> Mike



That looks awesome! I can't wait to try my new rotisserie. Hope mine is as good as yours.

How long do you cook the bird? What internal temp? Brine? BBQ Rub?


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 29, 2018)

I get birds that weigh about 5lbs, and cook them 1hr 15 to 1hr 30 minutes.  Breast IT 160. thigh 180.  I don't brine and use creole seasoning or just salt and pepper inside and out.  I loosly tent with foil and rest it for at least 30 minutes before carving.  A full chimney of charcoal and upper and lower vents wide open.  

Mike


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 29, 2018)

Just did one tonight . Trussed and cooked whole . Injected with Tony's jalapeno butter , held over night . Cooked indirect on a 450  degree gas grill . So , brine or inject , watch the internal temp .


----------



## txflyguy (Jul 29, 2018)

Next question with regards to rotisserie grilling...has anyone done a prime rib roast this way? 
We have smoked prime roasts on the smoker, usually for about 8 hours. Just wondered about doing one on a roti.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 1, 2018)

I just did a 10lb boneless standing rib on my Big Joe with the BigJoetisserie. Cooked at 350° until internal temps reached 130°, about 2 1/2 hrs. I pulled it and let it stand tented for 20 minutes. It was raining that day and I had to rig up a cover for the grill, so no pics but it came out great, fork tender and great moisture. Best rib roast I have ever cooked, I wouldn't ever want to cook one any other way again.


----------



## Braz (Aug 1, 2018)

We spun a bird on the Weber gasser last night. Did not inject or brine but filled the cavity with lemon, onion, celery, a hot pepper and a liberal sprinkling of SPG. Also used Wife's secret rub on the outside. (It is secret because she just makes it up each time and can't begin to explain it in any useful detail.) Held the pit temp at 350F and applied pecan smoke for about the first hour. Done in about 2 - 2.5 hours to an IT of 180. Juicy and delish.


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 1, 2018)

I have done both ways in my UDS.

both ways taste great and are moist.  I can control temps better using the beer can.  You can baste the bird better when spinning...


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 1, 2018)

txflyguy said:


> So, which one is best? Which one comes out more juicy, tender, and with better flavor?
> 
> Just ordered a new rotisserie for my Weber Kettle, so we are looking for some input!


Which kit did u order?


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 1, 2018)

onlyfire for the 18.5 used on a 30 gal UDS


----------



## drivingdaizee (Jul 15, 2019)

txflyguy said:


> So, which one is best? Which one comes out more juicy, tender, and with better flavor?
> 
> Just ordered a new rotisserie for my Weber Kettle, so we are looking for some input!


Got this best rottisierrie cooking made the traditional way. I had the link below.

https://dausel.co/mm3WnO


----------

